# Just bought a second hand turkey



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

I've been reading the forums and was very excited to be getting my very own Gaggia Classic. It turned up today and I managed to make several surprisingly good cups of coffee but then discovered that the wretched thing leaks: the water comes out of the body at the back behind the removable reservoir. It's also pretty rusty on the bottom. It was £120. Hopefully it'll just be a case of replacing a gasket but given my prowess with anything mechanical I can see me messing it up totally. Is there such a thing as an idiot's guide to repairing a Classic or should I stick it in a cupboard and forget about it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Plenty of resources on the forum for fixing a Gaggia Classic.

Was it an eBay purchase?

If so, consider a refund.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Sadly not Ebay - caveat emptor, I guess but I've already cheered myself up looking at several of the threads. I'm sure it will all look better in the morning...


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Where are you based?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Know where you are would help I may have a few parts in the shed


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Don't panic it will probably just be a gasket and even if not each component part can be easily and cheaply replaced. Get the lid off and (being very cautious re 240v, water etc) try and ifentify which component or join is leaking.

Even better if you can take a pic and highlight where it is leaking we will probably be able to tell you what needs looking at.

Probably under a tenner and you will be up and running again.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Only just seen this, my apologies. I'm in the forest of dean. I didn't realise sheds could be full of useful things; mine is awash with crap.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

With the help of Mark from gaggiamanual service and a YouTube video I have started to try and sort out my machine. The leak was the tube connected to the pump was only finger tight, hence the drip, but there was also a tiny hole in the pipe which jetted water high enough to hit the ceiling when I took the top off; astonishing it hadn't blown up really. Of course, its all filthy and the gaskets are crap but it's cleaning up OK ish and I've got spares. The problem I've got is I can't undo the solenoid - just can't budge the but. Judging by the state of the rest of the bits it'll be full of scale and grunge. Is there a knack to it? Or should I just get a new one?


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

That should have said but of course. Picture is some of my machine after approx 8 hours in descaler and my proud entry for crappiest gasket of the year award.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would be tempted to flatten the base of the boiler using a sheet of 80 or 120 grit wet and dry paper, put the paper on a flat surface and then rub the base of boiler on it with a little water - the resulting flatter surface will seal better with the new gasket.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Use two screws to attach the solenoid to a worktop to help with undoing it.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Right, I thought you had to be very careful not to scratch the surface. It is pretty scabby already though. Only thing is I put it all together gain and switched it on but it keeps blowing the RCD. Have given up for the evening.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

just wondering - when you said you had put everything in descaler - did you immerse the whole boiler in it ? - if so you may have water / descaler inside the heating elements or thermostats which would make it trip (may need drying out on a radiator for a couple of days) - the other cause could be that some of the wires have been reversed.

Treat the machine as though it is potentially lethal at the moment, until you identify the cause of it tripping the box. (don't work on it when its plugged in)

The good news is your rcd fuse box is working well









If you need some pictures of where the wires go, ln the machine let us know. -


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

I didn't put the whole boiler in the descaler (much as I wanted to) but it's probable it needs to dry out for a while. What I'm a tad concerned about is that when replacing the wires I got the thermostat / brew switch confused with the solenoid and so twisted the former through 45 degrees to line the connections up but then realised my mistake and so put them back, only can't remember which way I turned them. I tried connecting them both ways but both of them blew the RCD and I've gone through the wiring sequence again so I'm hoping its a damp issue but - have I knackered (what I think is) the thermostat in the process?

I did take pictures but yes please a few more would be useful. Many thanks


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

OK, took the boiler out and sat it and the group head on the radiator for 7 /8 hours. Wired it all up again as per diagram I drew before doing it and pictures I took and it's still blowing the RCD. Next step is to go through the wiring diagrams and see if I can spot what I've done wrong but is there something really obvious that I haven't done? When I switch it on the red light comes on (very briefly) ; I'm assuming that means the lead is OK and none of the fuses in the machine are blown - is that nonsense?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Let me know if i can help


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I had the exact same issues as you once - Mark aka @gaggiamanualservice.com helped me out a treat


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh yes please! Don't know what I've done wrong and, more frustratingly, don't know how to find the problem. As far as I can tell I've reconnected it as it was but if I switch it on it blows the RCD. Any clue about where to start would be really useful, thank you!


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Maybe there's hope for me yet - I was beginning to think my tagline was going to be "Still drinking ****ing tea"


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

my thousandth post and its a wiring diagram - lol posted from another forum - hangs head in shame

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php?action=ezportal;sa=page;p=42


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Mark in his superhero costume as GaggiaManualService man has saved the day: my machine is resurrected and brewing again!









Absurdly happy as I have already developed a great fondness for my turkey.

Now just need to learn how to use it...


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Do spill the beans!


----------

